# The flounder are THICK,+ shark jabbing



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Speared some founder today. Those buggers were well-fed and THICK. Had a big sandbar shark in my face all day (left the Shark Shield at home). After a firm poke with my pole spear, he kept his distance.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, are they stacked up on the wreck yet? Been wanting to go, but I need to get my tanks to MBT for a VIP. I keep forgetting to drop them off. I'll call you when I get them done.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice Bryan!
Those flatties aren't very flat.


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice flats


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

jspooney said:


> ...are they stacked up on the wreck yet?


I had to look long and hard to find the 6 founder I shot, but they were chubby.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

jealous!


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

On the fence about buying a Shark shield.. Do you feel it really works??? Does it have any effect on the other fish?? 

Thanks

Conch


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

KWCONCH79 said:


> On the fence about buying a Shark shield.. Do you feel it really work???


Yes. Some shark species (such as bull shark) are more sensitive than others (sand bar sharks). The more sensitive they are, the farther away they will stay when the Shark Shield is on.



KWCONCH79 said:


> Does it have any effect on the other fish??


The Shark Shield only affects fish species that have sense organs called "ampullae of Lorenzini." Our local species include, sharks, rays and skates. It does not seem to affect local game fish such as snapper, grouper, flounder, and amber jack.

Whack 'um


----------

